# keine Zugangsberechtigung mehr!!!



## Teich Greenhorn (23. Juli 2010)

beten
Hallo, ich versuche es mal auf diesem Wege.
Habe folgendes Problem:

-ich habe meine E-Mail Adresse in meinen persönlichen Daten geändert
-seitdem kann ich mich zwar einloggen aber nicht meine eigenen Beiträge/themen abrufen.

Ich bekomme dann diese Meldung:
Teich Greenhorn, Sie haben keine Rechte, um auf diese Seite zuzugreifen. Folgende Gründe könnten z.B. dafür verantwortlich sein:

   1. Sie versuchen, den Beitrag eines anderen Benutzers zu ändern oder auf administrative Funktionen zuzugreifen. Überprüfen Sie bitte in den Forenregeln, ob Sie diese Aktion ausführen dürfen.
   2. Wenn Sie versucht haben, einen Beitrag zu schreiben, kann es sein, dass Ihr Benutzerkonto deaktiviert wurde oder noch aktiviert werden muss.


Hängt das mit der E-Mail Adressenänderung zusammen oder wo liegt der Mollie??


----------



## Annett (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: keine Zugangsberechtigung mehr!!!*

Moin.

Hast Du mal nach der neuen Bestätigungsmail gesehen?
Du musst eine neue Adresse für das Forum wieder bestätigen, sonst wirst Du von der Software nur wie ein normaler Gast behandelt.

Ich schicke Dir vorsichtshalber nochmal einen neuen Aktivierungslink über das System zu. 
Bitte auch mal einen Blick in den Ordner Spam werfen - manchmal werden die Mails dort einsortiert.


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: keine Zugangsberechtigung mehr!!!*

Servus

Hmmm ... kann Dir leider net weiterhelfen 

Mach halt die E-Mail-Adresse wieder rückgängig ...

Funktioniert es dann wieder ?

Wenn net ...

Mußt wohl auf Dr.J, Joachim oder Annett warten bis sie Online sind .....


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: keine Zugangsberechtigung mehr!!!*

Hilfe ist ja schon da


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: keine Zugangsberechtigung mehr!!!*

Hallo ihr zwei, danke für eure Mühe.
@Annett
das könnte die Lösung sein....hoffe ich.
Ich habe keine Mail bekommen.
Kann momentan leider auch meine Mails nicht abrufen, weil dort Wartungsarbeiten durchgeführt werden!!
Falls dann dort immer noch keine Mail ist....vermute ich dann ja mal ganz stark, dass ich mich bei der E.Mail vertippt habe.

Ich melde mich nachher nochmal.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: keine Zugangsberechtigung mehr!!!*

oki
Hallo Annett,
Ich bin wieder voll dabei.
Habe jetzt eine Mail bekommen und habe diese bestätigt.

Danke

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dr.J (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: keine Zugangsberechtigung mehr!!!*

Prima


----------

